# Case 700 Tractor



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

I need a little help with a 700 Case. I can find almost no information on the internet about this model, barely even a picture. So far, I know that they were built between 1958-1960 and that they have approximately 50 hp. I'm looking at buying one. The one that I am considering has a diesel engine, 3 pt hitch, and hydraulic outlets. Were these all options on the 700 or were they later add ons? The guy is asking $1,500.00 is that reasonable, a good deal, or too much? Any infofrmation is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The one in the picture seems a little dinky for $1500


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

If they get 50 hp out of that, I should get 100 out of my 4310


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The fuel efficiency must be outstanding, but fuel capacity could be lacking


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Picture*

Perhaps I should clear something up. The tractor in the picture is a TOY. As I said earlier, I have had trouble even finding a picture of the 700 Case. The toy picture was the best I could do to represent what the tractor should actually look like. According to Tractordata.com the Case 700 runs about 50 h.p. See http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/8/487-ji-case-700.html Sorry about the mix up guys. Any other information is appreciated. 
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We get it, we are just joshin ya haha. I really know absolutely nothing about the tractor but my neighbor has a 53 Case DC3 that has a factory 3 pt hitch so I would assume that it is factory


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Brandon

Let me get this straight. You can buy a 50 hp diesel tractor with 3pt and hydraulic hookups that runs and operates well for $1500? And you haven't bought it yet? If you don't want it I'll take it!

So to answer your question Yes that is a good deal!

Andy


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Check this thread

Caseman shows lots of pics and one has a Case 702 in it. Its probably similar to the one you are looking at.

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9670&highlight=700


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

A little humor huh? You guys are alright! I was beginning to think that if you guys couldn't tell the difference between a toy tractor and a real one maybe I had come to the wrong place for help! At any rate, I'm inclined to think like you guys. That kind of horsepower for the money, I don't see how I can go wrong. I haven't seen it yet, I am supposed to look at it this Saturday. The guy says it runs like a sewing machine. My only concern is that it is a tricycle front end, but for that price, I think I can get over it. If nothing else, I'll feed hay with it this winter. Thanks fellas.
Brandon


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

1959 700 Diesel

www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a12671.jpg

1959 700B

www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a21930.jpg

700 High Crop

www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a36581.jpg

700 LP

www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a100014.jpg

www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/8/487-ji-case-700.html


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

If it runs BUY IT. Heck even if it does not run buy it. That is a good deal on a complete tractor!!


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Let us know how it looks......or better yet, take some pictures!!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

1959 700 Diesel

www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a12671.jpg

1959 700B

www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a21930.jpg

700 High Crop

www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a36581.jpg

700 LP

www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a100014.jpg

www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/8/487-ji-case-700.html 

http://www.tiscoparts.com/specs.aspx select J.I. Case


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Case 700 is basicly the same as the 800 with the exception of the trany. The 700 is a dual range vs the case-o-matic in the 800. From the info you gave the tractor should be a 701B. They were made in 1958 and 59, 381 made in 58 and 84 in 1959. So if you can pick one up for 1500.00 buy it and I'll give you 1600.00 for it. a quick easy 100.00 profit.

The 700 series tractors had low production figures compared to the 800 series. I myself prefer the 700 over the 800, but I have both in the standard model.
caseman-d

PS, have gone wirless, whole lot faster


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good to see you caseman! How have you been doing?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Doing fine, work iis slow since the owners dropped the Case/IH side of things since it became CNH. Case told the owners that they needed to sell some Case tractors and the owners said no. Case told them that if they didn't want to sell red tractors then they didn't need to sell red parts. So now we have lost must of our winter customers. grrrrrrrrrrr. 

Heck I even broke down and bought a green tracor, it is hid in the shed out of sight. Surrounded by case tractors. 

caseman-d


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh really? I would like to know more about this tractor. 

Mbstutts- how was the tractor????


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

*700 Case*

Hey fellas,
I bought the tractor and brought it home Saturday night. Best I can tell, it's a pretty decent machine for it's age. It's a little slow about starting, but once you get it cranked, it sounds good. I think it needs a stronger battery. It's got a little oil leak, I think where to tack cable goes into the engine block and there a little bit of rust on one of the rims. All the sheet metal is straight, its got good rubber and working factory head lights. It is for sale Caseman, but since I've done hauled it, I'd like to make a little more to make it worth my trouble. I was thinking $1,750. I'll get some pics up soon and you can tell me what you think. I really appreciate your help and I've really come to appreciate this site. I'm always looking for an opinion on tractors or equipment and it's good to know you guys are out there to give me some advice.


----------



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Caseman, here is a pic of the 700. I have more, but couldn't figure out how to post multiple pics. If your interested and want to see the rest, you can let me know and I'll send them to your email account or something.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks good. Have fun and happy tractoring!!


----------



## EdT (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how much and what type of fluid is used in a dual-range 1958 Case 700 gas tractor?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Guess I should have come back and visited. Looks like a nice tractor, well worth what you paid for it. Things have changed alot for me in the year 2013. Lost my job at the Dealership I worked for. Bright side is I got to take the whole summer off with unemployment. Have gone back to work as I am now a parts man for a Kenworth/Volvo trk dealer ship. Glad you got the 700
caseman-d


----------

